# Homemade aquarium accessories



## toughcookie

I want to see all of your homemade fish toys, caves, and any other creative fish decoration ideas that you guys have!


----------



## MoePaac

I have made homemade decorations in the past, but am currently just using rocks and wood I have found. Here are some links that may give you and others some good ideas:

PVC cave
Coconut cave
Styrofoam background - I have seen various versions of this idea on many forums. I really want to try this one out!


----------



## Draug Isilme

MoePaac: Wow, those are really neat ^.^ I wonder if you could tie something like an anubias plant to the PVC cave? The coconut cave, I usually don't care about those too much, but the added java moss just makes it pop somehow and I like it >.> The styrofoam background is just badass, I love it!! Especially since it's much lighter than a real rock... I was wanting to add some larger rocks to a larger tank in the future when I'm able to get one, but I was worried about the weight... I guess with this, I'd be able to make some large fake ones and not have to worry about the weight as much ^.^


----------



## MoePaac

Most definitely add some anubias or java fern! I'm a huge advocate of plants. I keep all NPTs and love it.


----------



## Sweeda88

I made these two caves. The first one is a rock arch, and the second one is shown in a tank. It's a glass jar that I covered with gravel. I didn't just roll it in gravel, I put the gravel on piece by piece. I also included an up close photo of the glass cave.


----------



## Jodah

that pvc pipe cave is awesome and natural looking! Forget spending 17 bucks on a skull mountain cave. I'm doing that!

Question: Does hot glue leach anything into the water after a while? I have aquarium silicone though. Suppose I should just use that.


----------



## Sweeda88

Don't use hot glue. Never use any adhesive other than AQ silicone in a fish tank.


----------



## MoePaac

I think everyone will agree that aquarium safe silicone is the way to go. However, I have heard some say hot glue is ok to use, others say they wouldn't risk it, some say not to use it.

Personally, I would use hot glue, but I do have silicone on hand and so would use that up first. An idea would be to put it together using a little hot glue (since it dries so quickly) then go around and cover/reinforce with silicone. That may be easiest/best option.


----------



## Jodah

Yeah, sort of what i was thinking to myself as well. Looks like I'll be stopping at home depot for some GE #1 silicone.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sweeda88 said:


> Don't use hot glue. Never use any adhesive other than AQ silicone in a fish tank.


There are other alternatives that are cheaper and still just as aquarium safe, it's just a matter of knowing what to look for along with research >.>


----------



## Sweeda88

I know you can use 100% silicone from the hardware store (no additives) but I'm saying things like hot glue and super glue aren't safe. I wouldn't bet my fish's life on something that was SUPPOSEDLY safe, but I wasn't 100% sure about.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Ah okay, you just made a point to say never use anything but aquarium silicone, but I see you meant never use anything but aquarium safe silicone. I agree with not using anything you're not absolutely sure about, I just felt like the short comment was a little too one sided without having further explanation.


----------



## Sweeda88

I just prefer silicone made for aquariums because it's so easy to accidentally pick up the wrong tube at the hardware store, and if you don't catch it, it can harm your fish. I just like to be super cautious, but you CAN use the stuff from the hardware store.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yeah, understandable ^.^ Anytime I get anything that's out of a the hardware section, I always double, triple, and quadripple check to make sure I'm not gonna kill anything xD I even did that with the light bulb I got in Target so I could make sure I wouldn't kill my new plants >.>
I've been looking up stuff about hot glue; I haven't seen anything legit, but overall, everyone says it's non-toxic and there are people who have used it in tanks with success. There was also someone else who said that supposedly it's toxic in its liquid form, but when it hardens it's non-toxic. I'm sure it depends on the type of glue stick you're using because there are different varieties. I think it's something to look into, but that's just me ^.^;


----------



## MoePaac

Things like super glue and hot glue aren't necessarily unsafe once they cure. The only primary concern I see is their ability to hold up in water after an extended period of time. I would use aquarium silicone alongside any other adhesive.

I don't use aquarium silicone on my outdoor pond. Most sealants and adhesives sold for ponds aren't aquarium silicone per say. You have to decide what is best for you in the situation.


----------



## Jodah

Guys with saltwater use gell super glue to hold their frags in place all the time. And saltwater is much, much more touchy than freshwater.

In other news, cut up some 3" pvc earlier today, coated in aquarium silicone (cuz I forgot I still had some) and rolled it in petco sand. basic for now, but better than the nothing my poor guy is forced to deal with atm.


----------



## Draug Isilme

I came across something about people using gel super glue. I was wondering about that, 'cause I've heard so many people say 'DON"T USE SUPER GLUE!' buuuuuuut again... research ^.^ Just something else I've learned today

Just curious, though, what exactly is the big difference between liquid and gel super glue? I haven't looked any of it up, so yeah.. >.> I'm at a loss at the moment...


----------



## Jodah

I think its some of the solvents in the full liquid superglue that can cause problems, but somehow because the gel is different, it doesn't. Never really understood it myself really. Always figured super glue was superglue. But every Saltwater guy I've talked to told me to use the gel type superglue.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Jodah said:


> Always figured super glue was superglue.


Me, too! ^.^;;


----------



## Larkspur

I made this in my ceramics class it's porcelain.


----------



## Gloria

OMG Larkspur I LOVE that. you should make me one


----------



## inkrealm

Larkspur said:


> I made this in my ceramics class it's porcelain.


his is adorable, I /LOVE/ the face x3 -jealous- :3 <3
t


----------



## Draug Isilme

I really love the ceramic, as well ^.^ I can't help but make sound effects for it in my head! xD


----------

